# Working with olive burl



## kris stratton (Sep 11, 2015)

I got this piece from Norman of that Russian olive,very happy with how it took double dye stabilizing,thought I would share this hybrid block.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## phinds (Sep 11, 2015)

So is this olive burl or Russian olive burl? They have nothing to do with each other and I can't tell one burl from another usually. Darned pretty whatever it is.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 11, 2015)

Kris - Thats outstanding

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kris stratton (Sep 11, 2015)

phinds said:


> So is this olive burl or Russian olive burl? They have nothing to do with each other and I can't tell one burl from another usually. Darned pretty whatever it is.


russian,sorry.


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 11, 2015)

WOW.... 

I take it This is stabilized and casted?


----------



## JR Parks (Sep 13, 2015)

Good looking Kris!


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 14, 2015)

Outrageous! What will you use it for? It's so pretty that you could just sit it on a shelf and stare at it. Chuck


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 14, 2015)

VERY nice Kris, love the color separation you achieved 
how about sharing a bit of your technique/process ;-)
how big is that block ? looks like maybe 2x2 ?


----------

